# Love my all in one vacuum pump!



## pioneergirl (Apr 27, 2013)

Admittedly I hate to read instructions and would rather go through the "discovery" process, I just have to say that I do love this vacuum pump! It is easy to use. I even figured out that the metal contraption in the middle is a button for a vacuum quick release to use during bottling. (Yes, my husband did the reading and told me!). But, today I actually used while bottling rather than just pulling the stopper out to break vacuum. Easy to clean up too. I would recommend that even a novice winemaker forego one wine kit and spend the money towards this piece of equipment and make your life easier by incorporating its use in your winemaking. Saves so much time too!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks pioneergirl
I am glad that it makes your winemaking easier for you. I personally would have to give up winemaking if it wasn't for this process - my back can not take lifting full carboys or leaning over and bottling anymore.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2013)

Amen to that Steve!!!!!!!Its why I started using one and then was selling a similar product on here to people who didnt know they could make wine without having to take 3 days off to recuperate afterwards!


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 30, 2013)

Wade - 
I wished I would of gotten into vacuum racking before I stared to have back problems ! I have alot of women who like to make wine, but they are unable to physically lift the carboys by themself - but now they don't need to.


----------



## KSU_Jim (May 11, 2013)

I would like to chime in and agree that the All in One is making my winemaking experience much more enjoyable. I practiced racking and bottling with water to learn the process. I can bottle now with only a couple drops spilled. I also vacuum rack to remove CO2 and it really works as advertised. Highly recommended.

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## saramc (May 12, 2013)

I am one of those females with existing back problems that Steve talks about. Until I bought the AIO I was making nothing but 1 gallon batches. But I quickly bought the All-In-One and started making bigger batches, it was actually my first major purchase. I do not hesitate to recommend this item, plus the personal customer service just cannot be beat. Steve takes every measure possible to ensure we are working with a safe, useful, quality product & is always looking for ways to adapt the AIO so it is even more than what we started with. I know, for a fact, without the All-In-One I would have never continued my adventures in winemaking...my back simply could not have handled it. If there are any Dudley Doubters reading this I encourage you to talk to Steve directly.


----------



## BernardSmith (May 12, 2013)

Saramc, I just ordered the bottling attachment from Steve but until about five minutes ago I could not understand how a vacuum pump would solve the problem of the need to hoist 5 or 6 gallons onto a table if your primary was a plastic bucket and not a glass carboy because I (incorrectly) assumed that to rack using a vacuum you needed to expel all the air from the bucket and I could not figure out how that could be done, but then it dawned on me that you are not creating a vacuum in the bucket , you are simply creating a vacuum in the racking tube and the vacuum uses the tube like a drinking straw to draw the wine from the bucket into the secondary.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 12, 2013)

For a better tutorial - look at my video on my homepage, it explains it alot better ; http://allinonewinepump.com/
Basically - anything you are transferring into needs to be glass under vacuum - For those who are using better bottles - see a way how to incorporate a better bottle while using vacuum - see my FAQ"S for details.


----------



## TimTheWiner (May 12, 2013)

Mine is still going strong, although I find the metal valve air release valve has gotten a little loose, and I sometime have to cover the "breather" hole with a piece of paper to keep a nice strong vacuum. Overall a great device.


----------



## dralarms (May 12, 2013)

Need to take it apart and clean it, then use just a drop of mineral oil on it.


----------



## TimTheWiner (May 12, 2013)

dralarms said:


> Need to take it apart and clean it, then use just a drop of mineral oil on it.



Sounds goot


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 12, 2013)

ShockwaveCT said:


> Mine is still going strong, although I find the metal valve air release valve has gotten a little loose, and I sometime have to cover the "breather" hole with a piece of paper to keep a nice strong vacuum. Overall a great device.



I have replacement springs that are stainless steel - I was able to talk to the manufacture and change the spring due to it deteriorating - especially in contact with sulfites.
I also sell the valve separately to those who own the Allinone at my cost

Thanks dralarms - I PM him as well


----------



## hocke230 (May 13, 2013)

I can't say enough about it either, I typically rack 24-30 gallons at a time and this makes it a breeze!


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 13, 2013)

Racked and filtered 18 gallons on Friday and it was a breeze!


----------



## TimTheWiner (May 13, 2013)

Thanks to Steve for helping me out. Advised me not to run k meta through the valve assembly and going to install a new one. This device is extremely useful.


----------

